# Solved: Connecting To A Wireless Network That Is Not Broadcasting SSID?????????



## COCOCOOKIETECH (Jan 30, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE! Recently, I've encountered a very weird situation when trying to connect to my wireless network manually with the SSID non-broadcasting. This is the situation:

I have a laptop with a Linksys WUSB54GC usb adapter. I decided to uninstall the "Linksys Wireless Monitor" utility that the wireless adapter comes with and use Windows Wireless Zero Conf. When my wireless router (Linksys WRT54G) is broadcasting the SSID I am able to connect with no problems at all. Now, when I setup the router to SSID non-broadcasting, I have to go into the Properties for the wireless connection and check the "Connect to this wireless network even if is not broadcasting" flag. Also, the flag "Connect when this network is in range" is also checked off. I Apply, OK and nothing....even rebooted several times to no avail. Windows won't connect to it (needless to say that the network key is correct and IS in there) As soon as I enable broadcasting in the wireless router, Windows finds the network and connects to it (sometimes you have to open "View available wireless networks" and click connect and enter the key again, but it connects with no problems)
So, I reinstalled the Linksys utility and, even though the SSID is not broadcasting, I'm able to setup the connection manually (this time using Linksys Wireless Monitor) and connect to my network. I've tried the same usb wireless adapter on a desktop and the exact same situation. Both computers (the laptop and the desktop) have Windows XP Service Pack 3 installed. Now, on the desktop, I have a HAWKING HWPG1 PCI WIRELESS CARD installed and I've experienced the same problem. Furthermore, when I'm using the HAWKING utility, I'm able to see my wireless network (when it's not broadcasting the SSID) but it won't show the name of course, but I can see its MAC address, connectivity link and all that.

My biggest question is: if I can't connect to a non-broadcasting network manually, Why does Windows have that flag "Connect even when this network is not broadcasting"??????

I haven't tried to connect to a different Wireless Router or WAP yet, but I don't think that's the issue.

ANY THOUGHTS OR IDEAS???? ANYBODY HAS EXPERIENCED THE SAME ISSUE??? THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ANY THOUGHTS OR IDEAS????


About the only value to disabling SSID broadcast is to make your network harder to use and to make it harder for neighbors to detect potential interference from networks using the same or close channels. You are simply confirming the harder to use part.

Some wireless adapters work better with WZC and some work better with a different utility. You seem to be confirming this also.


----------



## COCOCOOKIETECH (Jan 30, 2007)

THANK YOU FOR THE REPLY! 
Yes, I guess I've seen it for myself...It's harder to use it that way. Should I assume that WZC only works with a few adapters (if any) when you need to connect to a non-broadcasting wireless network? What it's weird to me is that I tried with two different manufacturers (Linksys and HAWKING) and two different kind as far as hardware is concerned (USB and PCI) 

ANY OTHER IDEAS ARE WELCOME, THANKS!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no clue whether WZC has a general problem with non-broadcasted SSIDs.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've used WZC with a wireless network with hidden SSID's, so it works some of the time. However, I'm with Terry on this one, whenever I encounter such a configuration, I encourage them to enable SSID broadcasts and secure the network the proper way. 

*A good read: **The Six Dumbest Ways to Secure A Wireless LAN*


----------



## COCOCOOKIETECH (Jan 30, 2007)

thank you everbody!


----------



## MR.SUN (Sep 16, 2008)

In Windows the basic concept is install, restart.

Use this to fix the non-broadcast connection problem!

I know this post is very late but it may help others who are searching for a reason.

If you know how to manually set up a wireless profile then Skip 1

1: Open WZC Console ; Under related tasks you will see "CHANGE THE ORDER OF PREFERRED NETWORKS"

Look near the bottom you will [ADD] ; Click that and enter information pertaining to SSID and Passwords as well as which encryption if any that you use. ("NOTE: The SSID has to be exact! It is case sensitive!!!!)

2:You will need access to the Router's Configuration! Set the "Broadcast SSID" option and restart the router! 
--As a general rule you might want to now check that each computer has connected to the Wireless connection!

3:Now after you have verified it all works now go back to the configuration and turn "Broadcast SSID" off! 
-- Restart the router

!!!!THIS IS NOT GUARANTEED AS EACH SYSTEM IS CONFIGURED DIFFERENTLY AS WELL; SOME DEVICES ARE NOT CAPABLE OF DOING THIS!!!

I used both BELKIN and LYNKSYS hardware to verify this both independently and mixed!

HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It may help perpetuate the myth that disabling SSID broadcast is a good thing.  I stand by my 1st post in this thread and believe the opinions/facts in that link JohnWill gave.


----------



## MR.SUN (Sep 16, 2008)

In my case; I am in a windows file sharing network! When I am connected to one router I can access the internet and share files! In the non-broadcasting I can only share files! I like this because even when there is no internet or there is the possibility of stormy weather I can turn off the battery backup and still have access to the files on the server because of the second "Non-broadcast" network! The second router is not an expensive one so I have no reason to worry about if lightning strikes!

I am not being a smart___ but maybe you could think of this! In my business there are seats and chairs in the lobby! People sometimes bring laptops in a use them as they wait! Maybe I do not want them to do this or simply not have access to the internet! In general a 16 year old girl doesn't know how to find the "hidden network", but if there is a name in the list people may ask why can't I connect or what is the code! Stupid reason but HEY let's stay open minded and not put down other people's ideas because we are not in their situation! 

I appreciate the reply [TERRY NET]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

MR.SUN said:


> Stupid reason but HEY let's stay open minded and not put down other people's ideas because we are not in their situation!


Then perhaps you should stay on topic in threads here.  There was no mention of people wondering why they can't connect to a visible network. There are lots of reasons to broadcast the SSID, and very few not to. Also, many people have issues with certain configurations and equipment connecting to a non-broadcasting network.

The plain facts are, in this situation, hiding the SSID accomplishes nothing but causing a problem.


----------



## COCOCOOKIETECH (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, people, the point of this post (as Johnwill stated) was to figure out whether it was just me or a known issue with WZC. I had tried what Mr. Sun suggested before posting and still nothing. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## icmpechome (Sep 3, 2008)

Interesting read from MS on this issue. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb726942.aspx

At the end of the article it mentions that with Vista, it will recognize a NULL SSID and create an Unnamed Network in the wireless list. Odd.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A "hidden" SSID isn't nearly as "hidden" as most people think. I have a $20 WiFi finder that just lists them as "hidden".


----------

